# Short Luteal Phase



## drmommyDO

Hello everyone! I have been charting my BBT for two and a half months (I am WTT until August/September/October) and I think I have stumbled upon some scary facts about my cycle. My past two cycles have been identical: 31 day cycle, CD 20 ovulation and an 11 day luteal phase. I started reading up about this and have scared myself to death. Not only is my luteal phase short (which makes it very hard to get pregnant since you are starting your period before the fetus can implant properly), my ovulation date is too long (the egg is too old and thus might not be viable). We haven't started trying yet so I don't know if any of this is going to affect my fertility, but I want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row before we try since we have a very small window of when it will be best for us to conceive. I have started taking B50 complex in hopes this will help. I haven't talked to my OB/GYN yet because I'm afraid she will say, "Sorry, come back when you've been trying to conceive for a year." Have any of you dealt with this kind of problem before?


----------



## greenpear

I did - I charted for several cycles and discovered that my O came very irregularly and usually much later (my cycles ranged from 40 - 60 days) and luteal phase was 11-12 days at the most. So it took us a year to conceive + 1 MC, but here I am today with a healthy baby that's kicking me pretty hard right now as I speak, so don't get discouraged hun. It just might take a little longer than you anticipate :hugs:


----------



## drmommyDO

greenpear said:


> I did - I charted for several cycles and discovered that my O came very irregularly and usually much later (my cycles ranged from 40 - 60 days) and luteal phase was 11-12 days at the most. So it took us a year to conceive + 1 MC, but here I am today with a healthy baby that's kicking me pretty hard right now as I speak, so don't get discouraged hun. It just might take a little longer than you anticipate :hugs:

Did you ever try any supplements like Vitamin B6?


----------



## lindblum

There's a whole thread on it:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/12563-vitamin-b6-lengthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html

I also had a short lp, I was taking a vitamin b complex and that did help lengthen it. 

good luck x


----------



## drmommyDO

lindblum said:


> There's a whole thread on it:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/12563-vitamin-b6-lengthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html
> 
> I also had a short lp, I was taking a vitamin b complex and that did help lengthen it.
> 
> good luck x

Looks like it helped you! Congrats!! Thanks for your input!


----------



## drmommyDO

Also, I just came of birth control in January after being on it for about 7 years. Should I expect my luteal phase to lengthen the longer I am off birth control?


----------



## I Love Lucy

With you just coming off birth control a few months ago, your period could still be trying to regulate itself. There is a chance your luteal phase will lengthen. I wouldn't worry too much at this point, you do have time before TTC.


----------



## drmommyDO

I Love Lucy said:


> With you just coming off birth control a few months ago, your period could still be trying to regulate itself. There is a chance your luteal phase will lengthen. I wouldn't worry too much at this point, you do have time before TTC.

Yes you're right. And I'm so glad I started charting this far in advance so I can hopefully fix anything that I have control of. Hopefully these B vitamins are going to be the trick. I'm a typical medical student in that I'm a neurotic/OCD/far, far in advance planner lol.


----------



## MollyWeasley

I've already replied to your post in the big-bad-charters thread, but just wanted to reiterate: an 11-day LP is not considered to be too short.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Short-luteal-phase.html

B complex is supposed to help make your LP longer - but it might not make any difference to a LP which is already normal (which yours is). It can't hurt, but it might not change anything. FWIW, I'm taking B6 too - started before I quit the pill. My first LP was 12 days - not sure if the B vitamins helped or not, but I'll keep taking them for now. =)


----------



## greenpear

drmommyDO said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> I did - I charted for several cycles and discovered that my O came very irregularly and usually much later (my cycles ranged from 40 - 60 days) and luteal phase was 11-12 days at the most. So it took us a year to conceive + 1 MC, but here I am today with a healthy baby that's kicking me pretty hard right now as I speak, so don't get discouraged hun. It just might take a little longer than you anticipate :hugs:
> 
> Did you ever try any supplements like Vitamin B6?Click to expand...

No, nothing. Only eating a spoonful of honey with cinnamon everyday. Don't know if it did anything or if it was a coincidence but I guess it worked :)


----------



## hastbury

Hi all,

Just popping over from second tri and saw this post being discussed...

I too found I had a short luteal phase, but actually that really helped as I quickly gathered we were 'misfiring' by a good few days:haha:

I was taking pregnacare and we were very lucky - fell preg after 3 months, in fact at exactly the same time as Greenpear (Hi greenpear! We have the same due date I see!) and I too now have a very healthy baby growing inside me who has been doing karate kicks since 5AM!

Good luck xx


----------



## zitroney

Hey drmommyDo

I'm in a similar position to you. I'm new here and I haven't really got any concrete answers but I thought it might help to know others are in the same boat. I came off the pill 13 months ago and started charting. Don't know what my cycle was like before the pill but I'm currently ovulating around day 20 (like you) but have a really short LP - my cycle is 27-8 days. 

I just bought B6 which I'm starting today and Agnus Castus (which I read about on other forums). I'm not sure about the AC though - it can lengthen the whole cycle and help regulate O (so not sure it's the thing to be taking for LP issues??). Also some people advise taking it continuously for 3 months others say only take it for first half of cycle. I need to research it more before starting but maybe that's an avenue you could explore too?

I'm also not actively TTC yet (studying full time and won't qualify for maternity pay until Sep 2013!) but I want to make sure it's all working down there, rather than wasting time being conscientious and waiting!

All the best, I'll be watching your thread for answers :)


----------

